# Alle Jahre wieder: Acht empfehlenswerte Weihnachtsfilme



## TLaw555 (22. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alle Jahre wieder: Acht empfehlenswerte Weihnachtsfilme* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alle Jahre wieder: Acht empfehlenswerte Weihnachtsfilme*


----------



## Nikolis (23. Dezember 2017)

wo ist das wunder von manhatten?!?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns im Osten ist "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel" ein sehr beliebter Weihnachtsfilm.
Zumindest in meiner Familie hat er ein ähnliches Standing wie Dinner for One zu Silvester.


----------



## pcg-veteran (23. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei uns im Osten ist "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel" ein sehr beliebter Weihnachtsfilm.
> Zumindest in meiner Familie hat er ein ähnliches Standing wie Dinner for One zu Silvester.



Ich glaube, das ist unabhängig von der Himmelsrichtung (bzw. Seite der Mauer) wo man aufgewachsen ist.

Der Film ist von 1973 (CSSR, DDR) und wird seit 1975 jedes Jahr auch im Westen von allen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern zur Weihnachtszeit ausgestrahlt. (Damals gab es auch im Westen für den Normalhaushalt nur 3 Fernsehprogramme.) Wer in diesen Jahren aufgewachsen ist, verbindet den Film automatisch mit der Weihnachtszeit.

Allerdings ist das alles nur einem Zufall zu verdanken. Laut Wikipedia ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drei_Haselnüsse_für_Aschenbrödel ) sollte der Film eigentlich im Sommer spielen. Ohne Schnee wäre es aber kaum ein Weihnachtsmärchen geworden.


----------



## Ozeki61 (23. Dezember 2017)

Das ist mir alles zu zuckerig. Bei uns gehört "Tödliche Weihnachten" mit Geena Davis und Samuel L. Jackson ins Weihnachtsprogramm .


----------



## Orzhov (23. Dezember 2017)

Bad Santa 2 lief doch erst die Tage irgendwo. Ich meine ich habe davon Ausschnitte gesehen und der Film war irgendwie total daneben.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2017)

*Schöne Bescherung* (National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation) fehlt mir noch auf der Liste.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrkmQeXOffE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Drake802 (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es ziemlich witzig was so alles als "Weihnachts" Film durchgeht nur weil es zufällig im Winter oder um Weihnachten herum spielt. 

Klingt vielleicht etwas konservativ aber für mich ist Weihnachten immernoch etwas bei dem es um nächstenliebe usw geht. Stirb Langsam als Weihnachtsfilm zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich schräg. Ich denke aber mal das die erwähnung volle absicht war um noch mal eine kleine Welle der entrüstung in den Kommentaren zu verursachen


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Stirb Langsam als Weihnachtsfilm zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich schräg. Ich denke aber mal das die erwähnung volle absicht war um noch mal eine kleine Welle der entrüstung in den Kommentaren zu verursachen


Da ist der Autor hier aber nicht der Einzige der "Die Hard" mit auf die Liste der Weihnachtsfilme setzt. Im im Video vom Angry Video Game Nerd zu dem Thema wird auch erwähnt, dass viele Leute den Film mit auf die Liste der Weihnachtsfilme haben, auch wenn da nicht jeder zustimmen mag. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmCEyq8tH6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

